# Marine’s Widow Has a Message for Obama, it’s Gone Viral and You’ll See Why… (Language Warning)



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Marine's Widow Has a Message for Obama, it's Gone Viral and You'll See Why&#8230; (Language Warning)*



Carly Haselum
Many watched Obama address the nation after the terror attacks in Paris and felt disgusted. How can this President act as if he cares about the people killed when he doesn't even have the courage to call out the killers by name? One woman, Carly Haselum, decided enough was enough and it was time to speak out. In aFacebook post, Carly says what so many of us are thinking.

Carly is the widow of a U.S Marine, so this issue is especially important to her.

*"The American brave that have fallen and are maimed must not be dishonored by Obama," she says. "They fought Islam extremists in Arab countries and how dare he not acknowledge the truth that these brave warriors lost their lives to radical Islamic extremists."*

Previously living in Australia, Carly was a member of the "Reclaim Australia" movement. She describes the group as *"a movement made up of your average,hard working Australians. Concerned Mothers, Fathers, Sisters,Brothers and Grandparents uniting in their thousands to bring a stop to the stealth creeping tide of Islam and Sharia Law."*

*"We are not Neo Nazis nor are we White Supremacists," she writes, "as these groups promote hatred and violence and the true supporters of RA and it's pure message do not incite and will never condone violence against any race or religion and I and many Christian RA supporters denounce Neo Nazism and White Supremacy."*

Carly says that she supports all patriot groups equally, but she never condones attacks on people.

I guess no matter where you are in the world, liberals will always label you as a "racist" if you speak the truth and dare to think for yourself.

Please keep Carly in your prayers because we have all seen just how "tolerant" the left can be. God bless this woman for standing up for truth! Please share this and tell the world we will not be silent any longer!

Carly tells part of her incredible story in a post which can be found by clickingHERE. On a personal note, I want to thank Carly for sharing such personal details of her life with a stranger. I'm so glad to have made a new friend who loves the Lord and America!

Video:
Read more at Marine's Widow Has a Message for Obama, it's Gone Viral and You'll See Why... (Language Warning) ⋆ Dc Gazette


----------

